# REPORT: The B&R watches on the wrist



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

The new Baselworld 2013 B&R watches, "on the wrist"


So, we have all seen the official images on the Press releases etc, but there is nothing quite like a "wrist shot" in my opinion!


It is always great to actually get to handle these pieces, look at them closely for inspection and of course get to wear them!


FLIGHT INSTRUMENTS


BELL & ROSS AND AERONAUTICAL INSTRUMENTATION


The iconic BR 01 AVIATION collection is directly inspired by the instrumentation of aircraft cockpits, and addresses four fundamental requirements: legibility, functionality, precision and water-resistance.
Pushing its exploration of aeronautical navigation instruments further, Bell & Ross innovates year after year with completely new high-tech models -BR 01 COMPASS in 2010, and RADAR in 2011-, offering a completely new way of reading time, inspired by flight instrumentation. 
In 2012, Bell & Ross introduced three new versions: BR 01 HORIZON, BR 01 ALTIMETER, and BR 01 TURN COORDINATOR. The result was a collection of exclusive watches with an innovative display and uncompromising legibility: an absolute priority for professionals and for every Bell & Ross watch.





&#8230;BR01 Heading Indicator





&#8230;BR01 Airspeed





&#8230;BR01 Climb


A NEW TRIO AND A REVISED INSTRUMENTATION PANEL


In 2013, Bell & Ross is enhancing the AVIATION collection with three new instruments directly inspired by the cockpit, - HEADING INDICATOR, AIRSPEED and CLIMB - and essential to flying and navigation.


 •	The gyrocompass, course indicator or heading indicator, is a vital instrument for flying, used during both manual flight and autopilot, which indicates the course the plane is on. 
 •	The anemometer, or airspeed indicator, indicates speed. It measures an aircraft's speed in relation to the air through which it is moving and allows the plane to be flown in a controlled way without visibility. 
 •	The variometer or vertical speed indicator, indicates to the pilot at all times whether the plane is ascending, descending or in level flight. This instrument works using atmospheric pressure and is graduated in hundreds of feet per minute. 




SPORT HERITAGE & FALCON


"Watch manufacturer Bell & Ross has designed collections of timepiece instruments that pay tribute to five key periods in aviation history and the technological breakthroughs that occurred from the 1900s to the pre- sent day.
Consistently upholding respect for: primarily, the military specifications from which Bell & Ross watches borrow their strict guidelines and high readability, functionality, precision and waterproof standards. Secondly, for the codes passed down from each period that are conscientiously updated to create modern timepieces that are modern, yet faithful to those that inspired them.


The VINTAGE collection's new SPORT HERITAGE line of watches pays special homage to the 1960s, a period of intense creativity and numerous innovations.This period also saw the creation of Dassault's famous Mystère- Falcon 20, the best business jet of its time."





&#8230;The "Sport Heritage" Vintage 123 Automatic


I actually think this is the best of these new Vintage Sport watches, of course that is my opinion!





&#8230;The "Sport Heritage" Vintage 126 Chronograph 


These wear beautifully especially the 123 with its sweeping seconds hand as opposed to the sub seconds dial which is normally at 6. It gives the watch that larger and sportier look.
I like the sand coloured Heritage livery as opposed to the Vintage Sport that was released last year.
Both are very comfortable on the "tropical" rubber straps that they come on, and the texture gives it a different feel also.


THE VINTAGE SPORT HERITAGE LINE


The Vintage line's spirit recalls the 1960s era of civil aviation and the decade's sports watches. its HERITAGE style embodies the period in its details:



• Sand-colored hands and numerals reproduce the aged look of period watches.
• The round, classically shaped, polished steel case features a bulging, anti-reflective sapphire crystal, adding modern technology to the crystal's authentic shape

• A bezel marked with 60-minute graduations,and the contrast of time information on the dial, enhance readability.


Bell & Ross has created two complementary models: an automatic BR 123 version, with hours, minutes, seconds and date; and a BR 126 chronograph version.




TWO OUTSTANDING MANUFACTURERS JOIN FORCES


Dassault Aviation is another story about heritage. The excellence of the Falcon business jets is the result of the company's groundbreaking technology in designing and manufacturing fighter jets. in the early 1960s, Dassault worked on the development of a small, twin-engine, 10-seat business jet, the Mystère 20. The jet made its maiden flight on the 4th of May 1963 and immediately became the commercial success known as the Falcon. 
This was the first chapter in an amazing saga that continues to this day, with the Falcon 7X generation business jets and the delivery of Dassault's 2,250th Falcon.


Bell & Ross, the benchmark in aeronautical watches, shares Dassault's values of innovation, quality and reliability. it became only natural for both great companies to team up to celebrate the Falcon's 50th anniversary and launch the Bell & Ross VINTAGE SPORT HERITAGE. To mark the celebrated jet's 50th anniversary, Bell & Ross has created two limited edition timepieces: the VINTAGE FALCONS.





&#8230;The "Falcon" Vintage 123 Automatic





&#8230;The "Falcon" Vintage 126 Chronograph


These are lovely looking watches with the 'Flecked' brown dials (a work in progress) which highlights the sand coloured applied indices. The brown leather strap is also a great way of completing the brown colour of this watch. The "Falcon" screen printed logo on the dial at 6 looks great, printed in white and enforces the direct partnership and prestige of the Dassault Aviation company.


THE ANNIVERSARY SERIES: THE VINTAGE FALCON


The FALCON watch pays homage to its namesake's 50th anniversary, featuring all the hallmarks of the VINTAGE SPORT HERITAGE line and stands out due to:



• The brown dial and brown leather wristband, which enhance its authentic vintage spirit
• The Falcon's outline ,silk-screened on the dial at 6 o'clock

• The elegant «50ansduFalcon» logo on the back, which appears in its metallic form on a sapphire glass background.





&#8230;the collection.


PINK GOLD REGULATOR


Bell & Ross creates watches that are as precious as they are functional, reflecting its constant quest for excellence and the exceptional. Continuing from the Vintage WW1 Heure Sautante model introduced in 2012, Bell & Ross presents the WW1 Régulateur, a watch of extreme refinement that will delight connoisseurs of singular, neo-classical pieces. Featuring an original display with a sober and ultra-legible design, this model epitomizes the brand's visual identity with high-quality watchmaking.





&#8230;Pink Gold "Regulator"


COMPLEXITY THAT PROMOTES LEGIBILITY


For this new model, Bell & Ross has chosen a display favouring precise and immediate reading of the minutes via the Swiss-made "regulator" movement.
This movement, which separates the indexes by ordering them into a hierarchy, has long been the most precise instrument in the his- tory of watchmaking.
It creates an original display in which each of the indexes - hours, minutes and seconds - have their independent display.


The Vintage WW1 Régulateur has a dominant central hand for the minutes, an hour counter at 12 o'clock and a small independent seconds hand at 6 o'clock, allowing rapid and precise reading of short time periods.


A PRECIOUS OBJECT WITH A SLEEK DESIGN


The Vintage WW1 Régulateur reflects a classical aesthetic. The combination of pure lines, high quality materials and slender strap make this watch the height of elegance.


• Its generous diameter (42mm), domed sapphire crystal, fasteners resembling wire handles soldered to the case, and its narrow alligator strap, are all reminiscent of the first wrist watches.
• The opaline silvered dial, the snailed counter and the extreme slenderness of the blue hands and indexes offer a unique refinement, the very embodiment of elegance.
• As a final touch, the pink gold brings nobility and sobriety to this timepiece. The «barleycorn» guilloched caseback, worked in the style of period watches, is decorated in precious metal, reflecting the watchmakers' exquisite craftsmanship.





THE ULTIMATE ELEGANCE OF FUNCTIONALITY


The Vintage WW1 Régulateur embodies Bell & Ross's expertise in watchmaking.
It brilliantly combines the complexity of the mechanical movement with the simplicity of the principle of separated indexes. The refined design of its high-quality polished pink gold case gives it a timeless elegance.
Offered in a limited edition of 99 pieces, it will appeal to collectors and connoisseurs of traditional watchmaking with modern tastes. Bell & Ross succeeds in its original mission of harnessing technology to promote legibility.





GOLDEN HERITAGE


The continuation of the 60's styling and look has been carried on through the BR03 line in these two new pieces. Their steel case with the use of golden indices, gives it that smarter look and puts it amongst the smarter Vintage and BRS ranges. 
The dial, with its flecked black/brown colour is a great which really allows the hands and indices to pop on the dial.
The introduction of a darker tan "Heritage" strap with its contrasting white stitch is very welcome too. A great introduction into the "Heritage" family.





&#8230;the dial is reminiscent of the WW2 Regulator with the fleck.








&#8230;The BR03-92 Auto





&#8230;The BR03-94 Chrono


Many thanks for looking, and I hope that this gives you a clearer view of the B&R watches that have been released, at this time.


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW!!!! I just fell in love......multiple times


----------



## kesharoo (Mar 16, 2007)

Many thanks Simon for the pictorial.


----------



## kylemacca01 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, that br03 is really nice. Do they not offer it in the 46mm br01 case? Would definitely be my first b&r watch if they did!


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Liking this one. May be my first B&R!


----------



## GT40 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll take one of each! Love the BR01 Climb.


----------



## RonD. (Jan 10, 2010)

Love that WW1 Regulateur... the design is so fresh looking (of course you could say the same thing about most of their watches)!


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

You forgot my favorite.


----------



## kaostical (Aug 12, 2007)

Cybotron said:


> You forgot my favorite.


Thats my favorite aswell! Wonder what is the story with that watch, can not find any other reference then ablogtowatch for it. Can not find it on the B&R website. Was it a sneak peak maybe?


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

kaostical said:


> Thats my favorite aswell! Wonder what is the story with that watch, can not find any other reference then ablogtowatch for it. Can not find it on the B&R website. Was it a sneak peak maybe?


...because they weren't supposed to be spoken about yet due to them not be released until later in the year!
Unfortunately people don't tend to follow the rules and therefore everything gets released with no real story or explanation.
When I can I will show better images and more of a 'story' to go with these pieces.


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)

I agree such gorgeous machines! I'm a big fan of the vintage collection and this year was the cream of the crop for me with the sport heritage collection. The 123 model in particular. I got mine pre ordered last week. It's going to be a long two months until I take delivery but I know it will be worth waiting for!


----------



## kaostical (Aug 12, 2007)

I also just preordered the 123 sport heritage. Have not seen the watch in person so I am very excited  Will be interesting to see how the curved sapphire crystal looks since that is difficult to judge by pictures.


----------



## poitch (Jan 13, 2012)

Is The "Falcon" Vintage 126 Chronograph available for purchase at this point? Or is it already sold out?


----------



## kaostical (Aug 12, 2007)

I do not know if they are sold out allready but read that they will only be available in exclusive Bell & Ross boutiques and e-shops.


----------



## poitch (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you, that's where I was at as well, except I have yet to see an e-shop offering even a pre-order. No Bell&Ross store in my area, only resellers whom I'm guessing won't be get them.


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

yes, the "Falcon" will only be available from the eBoutique or designated B&R Boutique stores.
.....probably around September (TBC) time


----------

